# Financial books or software?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone have any books or software about investing they'd like to recommend?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Please don't take this wrong but "investing" in what?
I mean there is investing in stocks, bonds, options, real estate, antiques, fine art, jewelry, metals, yourself, etc.........


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I was referring to things like stocks and bonds. I've never done well investing in real estate.


----------

